# Аренда аккордеона



## alexacco (12 Авг 2014)

Где в Москве можно арендовать аккордеон на неделю?


----------



## vev (12 Авг 2014)

*alexacco*,
Позвоните Юре zet10. Телефон в профиле


----------



## diorel (10 Окт 2014)

Я тоже могу сдать.8-915-033-64-63,Денис


----------



## zet10 (2 Ноя 2014)

На всякий случай напишу свой телефон ,так как не все заглядывают в профиль.

Телефон,8-495-508-79-26

Сдаем в аренду и прокат инструменты на любое время,можем помочь с доставкой.


----------

